# Looking For Campgrounds In The Following States



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Looking for ideas and places to stay in Ohio, Kentucky and The Nashville area ? We are planning a late summer trip to Nashville and will be passing through Ohio and Kentucky on our way.. We are looking at staying 3 nights in Ohio, 3 nights in Kentucky, 5 nights in the Nashville area, another 3 Nights in Ohio (on our return) and lastly we'll be doing either a single or 2 night stop over at a State Park in N.Y.

We prefer staying in State Parks over things like KOA's and private parks...

We are also looking to find a Doggie Daycare place in the Nashville area, one that we can just drop off in the morning and pick up in the evening.

Thanks


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

I got a few for ya......

Yoga Bear Mammoth- Just a few miles off of I-65 in Cave City, KY. On your way down or back from Nashville. Staff is extremely nice, and the campground has plenty of activities. There is plenty to do in the area as well. I'll post a few links to the area attractions that we have visited and loved.
Dinosaur World - Life size dinosaurs. My 5 year old son loved this !
Kentucky Action Park - Ziplining, Alpine Slide, Go-Karts, and Bumper Cars
Corvette Assembly Plant - If your visiting M-F you can schedule a tour of the facility
Mammoth Cave - Cool cave tours

Kentucky Horse park Campground - Just a few miles off of I-75 in Lexington, KY. Very nice state park. Totally paved and has a big swimming pool. When we stay here, we hit the Bourbon Trial. A bunch of Bourbon distilleries that range from an hours drive to 30 mins away.
Kentucky Bourbon Trail - Many of these tours are kid friendly, and as a bonus, many of the distilleries offer samples of their product after the tour ! Four Roses, Wild Turkey and Woodford Reserve are all close to the campground.
Kentucky Horse Park - Next door to the campground. They have horse back riding tours and many cool artifacts from horse racing history.

Yoga Bear Nashville - close to the Grand Ole Opry and the Opry Mills Mall
Adventure Science Center - very cool for the kids...Had a hard time making the kids leave here.

As far as Ohio goes, we never camp much up North so I can't help you as much there. We looked at spending a long weekend at Cedar Point - Camper Village, but this place is extremely expensive as far as campgrounds go. IIRC, I believe it was $90 a night. But it is close to Cedar Point, and I think Put in Bay is relatively close.

Hope this helps, and enjoy your trip.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks I'll check out the places you listed ... I think we may have the Ohio legs covered (think being the key word,, lol) if we don't change our minds on how long (hours) we want to drive in a day ...


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Snow said:


> Thanks I'll check out the places you listed ... I think we may have the Ohio legs covered (think being the key word,, lol) if we don't change our minds on how long (hours) we want to drive in a day ...


Check out Hocking Hills State Park in Ohio. The area offers great trail hikes with caves, hollers, cliffs, forests, hills etc.

We also like Mohican State Park. Riverside sites are available. But in the Mohican River area our favorite is a private campground called Mohican Wildersness. It has 2 miles of river front and a very park like setting. Quiet and peaceful and the sites are huge, I mean big enough for a house. You can place your camper anywhere you want on your site in any direction you can fit it into. We stay in the 600 section usually.

http://www.mohicanwilderness.com/


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

Do yourself a favor and don't stay at camper village @cedar point this place is way to costly last year full hook up site was 145/night. They also pack you in like sardines. If you are traveling down I-75 through Ohio. A good place to stay is Indian Lake state park. This place is about 25-30 minutes off the interstate and a full hook up site is 35 bucks. We made the trip through Kentucky last year we stayed at BeachBen park it has a race track and water park together the rate was only 25 bucks Fhu. When in Nashville we went to Lakesside resort which is an hour away from Nashville. But we'll worth the time it is off I-40 east.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Joeymac has some great places listed. Kentucky Horse Park Campground is an outstanding place to stay.







The DW loves horses. Is there a lady out there that doesn't? I thought it would be a treat for her to visit the Horse Park. I was wrong.







WE BOTH THOROUGHLY ENJOYED IT!!









Everything from the multitude of different equine breeds, the ponies, the riding demos, the information, and especially the introduction to the retired race horses that live there. Amazing and awesome are over used today but this place is a must see if your near Lexington. May be the bourbon trail the next day.









Have a great trip. Mid-America at it's finest.


----------

